# Surprise visitor while gigging



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Last night's trip yielded calm winds and 50/50 water clarity. The flounder are still holding a nice average size of 17-18" While we were gigging we had a 6-7' alligator visit us. He was on the south shoreline between Light House Cove and the old Army base/Army Hole. He wasn't aggressive and didn't seem to mind us circling around him to get photos. The tides were real high which had us running right up next to the grass were he was hanging out. 
I will be in the same area tonight, maybe I will see him again.
Capt. Shawn Harvey
Gofloundering.com


----------

